# What's the verdict on the Type 96 Wheel?



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

A big pro for me would be that they seem very easy to keep clean. A con IMO would be that although they do edge the Type 73 (sorry, Phil ), they are not as aggressive looking as the M68 or even Type 44 wheel. 

So what do owners and others have to say about the Type 96 in regards to likes and dislikes? 

Anyone have a good closeup pic of the 96 that they can share?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

What does the 96es look like? I've never heard of them.


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

The style 96 wheels are what you get on a 325i Sport Package. I really like the lug cover - really finishes off the look IMO. Also it decreased the crannies for brake dust to gather.

They are incredibly simple to clean. I use a wash mit (all natural of course). I wear an XL size glove and can easily clean between the spokes with the mit.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

So...They're the 7 spoke style 44 look-a-likes right?


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *So...They're the 7 spoke style 44 look-a-likes right? *


Yes, very similar as you can see from the attached picture of Jeff_DML's Touring.
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=125168>


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Initially, I wasn't too thrilled about them, but now I love them, especially after finding out how easy they are to clean. I think it's a nice evolution over the type-44 wheels, and they're a lot shweeter than the standard 16" wheels.  

Michael


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

jgrgnt said:


> *Initially, I wasn't too thrilled about them, but now I love them, especially after finding out how easy they are to clean. I think it's a nice evolution over the type-44 wheels, and they're a lot shweeter than the standard 16" wheels.
> 
> Michael *


I've yet to see them invivo (in person), but from the photos and brochures they do have a distinct look to them that is kind of growing on me.

In your sig they do look super on your Topaz sedan! :thumbup:

Does anyone here have them on a Orient Blue Touring (preferably) or sedan?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *A big pro for me would be that they seem very easy to keep clean. A con IMO would be that although they do edge the Type 73 (sorry, Phil ), they are not as aggressive looking as the M68 or even Type 44 wheel.
> 
> So what do owners and others have to say about the Type 96 in regards to likes and dislikes?
> 
> Anyone have a good closeup pic of the 96 that they can share? *


Hey they came with the xi version so I was stuck with them. I personally like the 96 style as well as the 79s (I think that is the right number) that come with the 330xi SP.

Bottom line, get what you like but keep in mind......real enthusiasts prefer 73s :lmao:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: What's the verdict on the Type 96 Wheel?*



PM 325xiT said:


> * real enthusiasts prefer 73s *


Because I fear being steamrolled by 'The Towering Touring' on Type 73's I am compelled to agree with you. I guess ObD is on his own from now on!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: What's the verdict on the Type 96 Wheel?*



IndyMike said:


> *
> Because I fear being steamrolled by 'The Towering Touring' on Type 73's I am compelled to agree with you. I guess ObD is on his own from now on!  *


:lmao: :lmao:

I'd never run over a fellow touring owner (or one in the waiting). 

ObD is really a *closet enthusiast*


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: What's the verdict on the Type 96 Wheel?*



PM 325xiT said:


> * I'd never run over a fellow touring owner (or one in the waiting).
> 
> ObD is really a *closet enthusiast**


And if you just keep slipping him those subliminal Type 73 messages he'll see just how exhilirating coming out of the closet really is?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What's the verdict on the Type 96 Wheel?*



IndyMike said:


> *
> And if you just keep slipping him those subliminal Type 73 messages he'll see just how exhilirating coming out of the closet really is?  *


:yikes:

No thank you :eeps:


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I always had my heart set on 44's. Something I just love about those wheels. At any rate, I got the 96's. They have definately grown on me and they are very easy to clean. Plus, you do not see nearly as many of them.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

GSR13 said:


> *I always had my heart set on 44's. Something I just love about those wheels. At any rate, I got the 96's. They have definately grown on me and they are very easy to clean. Plus, you do not see nearly as many of them. *


Wow! Really sharp. The 96's seem to complement Orient blue quite nicely. :thumbup:

I know what you mean about 44's. I've got to get winter tires and wheels and am seriously thinking about going with them or Mille Miglia's as the winter setup. Not a lot of fuss in keeping them clean either. They're expensive, but IMO worth it. Gotta consider the winter abuse and possible pothole abuse, so I'll probably go with the Mille's. I've still got a little while to talk myself into the 44's though.

Thanks for the OB pic! Nice shine, too :thumbup:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> *
> I've yet to see them invivo (in person), but from the photos and brochures they do have a distinct look to them that is kind of growing on me.
> 
> In your sig they do look super on your Topaz sedan! :thumbup:
> ...


Unfortunately, my wheels are always dirty. :thumbdwn:

Speaking of signatures, I miss yours with the interior shot of your 330Cic. Steel Gray/Tanin is one sharp combo! Too bad they canned it for '02 or I would have seriously considered it.

Michael


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> *
> Wow! Really sharp. The 96's seem to complement Orient blue quite nicely. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the OB pic! Nice shine, too :thumbup: *


Must not be too nice, my car is JetBlack!! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: What's the verdict on the Type 96 Wheel?*



IndyMike said:


> *
> Because I fear being steamrolled by 'The Towering Touring' on Type 73's I am compelled to agree with you. I guess ObD is on his own from now on!  *


Hehe. You rat bastids. My summer rims will be this next year:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: What's the verdict on the Type 96 Wheel?*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> I'd never run over a fellow touring owner (or one in the waiting).
> ...


540iT, please. :lmao:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What's the verdict on the Type 96 Wheel?*



ObD said:


> *
> 
> 540iT, please. :lmao: *


Ok Mr lew 

BTW good choice for the summer wheels:thumbup:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What's the verdict on the Type 96 Wheel?*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Ok Mr lew
> 
> BTW good choice for the summer wheels:thumbup: *


Ya, M68's for the winter.

Parallel spoke 18" replicas for the summer. Can't wait for spring.


----------



## Kebmike (Jun 25, 2002)

Yep, I am very happy with them. I always liked the 44's, and they just seem to be an evolution of that style. Like everyone said they are very easy to clean with the center cap and no exposed lug holes.

Not very common as well since they are specific to the 02 and 03 325i sedan sport package only as far I as know.

I like the 68's too, and one of my very favorites in the style 43. Too bad that wheel only came as a 16".


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Kebmike said:


> *
> 
> I like the 68's too, and one of my very favorites in the style 43. Too bad that wheel only came as a 16". *


43s! Yes they would look fantastic as 17s or 18s.

One of the Goplen sketches has two 3er coupes, obviously with hugely exaggerated wheels. One the cars has 44s, the other 43s. With what seemed like stretched to 20"+ rims. Man, 43s would be HOT bigger...


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I love mine. Really easy to clean... and not often seen on the road. I guess BMW didn't sell too many 2002 325i with SP.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Here's a closeup...


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

GSR13 said:


> *
> 
> Must not be too nice, my car is JetBlack!! *


Doh!!!!!!!

Man, don't I feel like quite the fool! :banghead: :banghead:

I could blame it on this crappy monitor I have at work, but I'll also schedule an eye exam ASAP!

Sorry for the error.


----------



## __TD__ (Mar 20, 2002)

The only wheels to my mind which ever looked nice, as a bmw OEM wheel design was the M parallel and the throwing star on the e34 3.8litre Euro M5, Canadian spec 1994 e34 M540, and 850CSi.

If you have your heart set on a flat spoked wheel, please take a look at the Kahn series of wheel design like the RSS and RSR. Or at the very least get them polished!

 razzmatazz


----------



## dineen (Aug 29, 2002)

In Canada the 68m used to be the wheel for the sports package on the 330ci.Then for 2002 BMW Canada came out with the M sport package as another option on the 330ci and switched the 68m to that package.They then put the 96 style wheel on the regular sports package 330ci .I guess in the US you don't get the M sports package.Basically it tries to make a 330ci look like an M3 with revised front and rear bumpers that look a little bit like an M3.The inside gets the M3 steering wheel,black roof liner and plastic cube trim which is quite awful.I don't think the package is worth the money .If people want an M3 they should get an M3.I think the 96 style wheel is a great looking wheel and is very easy to clean.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

dineen said:


> *In Canada the 68m used to be the wheel for the sports package on the 330ci.Then for 2002 BMW Canada came out with the M sport package as another option on the 330ci and switched the 68m to that package.They then put the 96 style wheel on the regular sports package 330ci .I guess in the US you don't get the M sports package.Basically it tries to make a 330ci look like an M3 with revised front and rear bumpers that look a little bit like an M3.The inside gets the M3 steering wheel,black roof liner and plastic cube trim which is quite awful.I don't think the package is worth the money .If people want an M3 they should get an M3.I think the 96 style wheel is a great looking wheel and is very easy to clean. *


Thanks for the info. It's funny how 2 countries so close can have such contrasting ordering options.

Many of us in the U.S. would pee our pants with excitement if we had access to the M packet. Personally, I'm really just interested in the front spoiler. IMO it's a vast improvement over the front fascia on the Touring. We have access to it aftermarket from our stateside dealers, so that's probably the route I'm going.

The pics posted so far have only showed the 96's on sedans or Tourings so it would be interesting to see how it looks on a 330 coupe.


----------



## dineen (Aug 29, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> *
> Thanks for the info. It's funny how 2 countries so close can have such contrasting ordering options.
> 
> Many of us in the U.S. would pee our pants with excitement if we had access to the M packet. Personally, I'm really just interested in the front spoiler. IMO it's a vast improvement over the front fascia on the Touring. We have access to it aftermarket from our stateside dealers, so that's probably the route I'm going.
> ...


 If you go to www.bmw.ca you can see what it looks like there.Just go to build your own BMW 330ci and select the sports package option,it will show the car with the 96 style wheel.One of the guys at our office has a 2002 330cic with the wheels .The car is Orient Blue ,Blue Top,Sand Leather.All try to take a picture with our digital camera and post it here in the next couple of days.It looks really good.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

dineen said:


> * If you go to www.bmw.ca you can see what it looks like there.Just go to build your own BMW 330ci and select the sports package option,it will show the car with the 96 style wheel.One of the guys at our office has a 2002 330cic with the wheels .The car is Orient Blue ,Blue Top,Sand Leather.All try to take a picture with our digital camera and post it here in the next couple of days.It looks really good. *


Thanks for the website reference!

I'm interested in how the OB looks with the 96's, but I'm sure many of us would like to see a picture of that cab combo as well. If it's too nice I might have to change my order and just get another cab instead of the Touring. Who needs a grocery getter when you can make daily trips to 7-Eleven? :tsk:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

For those who are wondering this is how the 96's look on a Touring.

For additional pics you can view them on my thread in the ED forum.

So rush on down to your local dealer and order yourself an iT before they are history.  
<img src=http://members.roadfly.com/mikecanada1/Pb050031.jpg>


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

No sir, I don't like them.


----------



## Cy in NC (Nov 17, 2002)

have any of you had any problems with mechanics scratching the center hub when they take it off?


----------



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

I think the 44's are much better looking wheel than the 96's

They also came stock with a 328 sport package. :thumbup:


----------



## DocSmith325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's another vote for the type 44s. The 96s are nice but the 44s just look more aggressive with the exposed lugs, IMO.


----------

